

Mountaineering’s Greatest Climb Unravels - svtrent
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/opinion/sunday/mountaineerings-greatest-climb-unravels.html?_r=0

======
japhyr
I've been aware of the controversy around Cesare Maestri's claimed 1959 ascent
of Cerro Torre for most of my life. Even as an amateur climber, this story has
a dark feel to it - it's not fun thinking about people lying about something
that's such a pure pursuit for so many people. Some clarity around this story
would be really good to have.

It's inspiring to think of someone knowing a remote area so well that they can
precisely identify a small portion of a particular cliff face which has seen
relatively little visitation. Rolando Garibotti's mental work in
reconstructing what really happened on Maestri's 1959 expedition is
fascinating and inspiring.

You might be interested in reading the original account by Garibotti, rather
than the NYT writeup:

[http://pataclimb.com/knowledge/puzzle.html](http://pataclimb.com/knowledge/puzzle.html)

